# GI: Watkins Glen Saturday April 20, 2013



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm 7 hours away, may be interested in this, I'll have to check my schedule


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

5 1/2 hr for me. def interested 
Just need to make sure everything falls into place. work schedule/money wise lol


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea let me see what I can do


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in pending I can get off that day


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Same as above I am in just got to get the day off


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My friend Harry is a driving instructor there. Full time he is an architect in the local area. I would definitely be interested in going up. It would give me an excuse to visit my friend.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I might be able to do that-Mapquest is telling me 4hr and 24min to get there. My Daughter goes to school in Syracuse, maybe visit her while I am up there.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Go ahead and put me as in, for me it'd be better to do it in the afternoon to make sure I can make it since I wont know were I'll be working till the week before.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

how fast is the paced lap? sorry never tried any type of track thing


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am interested in meeting up. i am only in ithaca


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> how fast is the paced lap? sorry never tried any type of track thing


It tops out at 55-60 mph. The corners are taken quickly, though. Be prepared to be aggressive on the throttle. The pace vehicles like to keep the group moving. 

You're 30 miles away. Come on over the hill between Cayuga and Seneca!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am coming! just a bit weary about going out on the track... maybe i will watch a bit.. i want to meet feelow cruzers


100% going


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> i am coming! just a bit weary about going out on the track... maybe i will watch a bit.. i want to meet feelow cruzers
> 
> 
> 100% going


I doubt they would allow any dangerous actions I bet you would be alright cruzeing around at 55 I wish I could go but I'm way to far away.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Will we need to bring a helmet?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

No helmet needed. It's a guided tour of the track in your own Cruze. This is not a race or competition. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep its just a friendly drive likw tour driving down the freeway but your on a awesome racetrack.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let me know if this list is accurate. As of tonight, 1/31/13, the following folks have expressed interest:

Definite:
1. sciphi
2. matt585
3. rmass09
4. kfr291
5. jvegas04

Tentative:
6. tecollins1
7. Gdubs
8.NYCruze2012
9. Blk88verde
10. ....

Please let me know if this is accurate, and keep me updated!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

You can put me as an in I will make sure I get the day off. For anyone with worries they don't let you get out of control. they say the paced lap is at 60 but you can get up a little higher on the straight aways. you go along the entire course including the boot, not just the nascar circuit, so its definitely worth the money. I've done it a couple times but not in the past year or two so looking forward to it


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey guys i will be going as state before.... but i wanted to put this out there. i have a countour hd camera with a mount in my car... I may go out with all of you. if you want a recording i maybe able to help or atleast post it on youtube


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I spoke with the very nice business director (and Cruze LT/RS owner!!!) at Watkins Glen, and he said to get a guaranteed time slot, we NEED to have 10 or more CONFIRMED folks so I can call back to set up a time for us all to go onto the track. Slots fill up fast from what I was told, so the more folks we have definitely going early, the more choice of time we have. 

We'll need to get to the track 45 minutes-1 hour ahead of whatever time slot we have to pay and get organized.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok - just confirmed I will be there. 




> i have a countour hd camera with a mount in my car... I may go out with all of you. if you want a recording i maybe able to help or atleast post it on youtube


I was thinking the same. Got a Drift 720 HD and mount for Christmas. Will be bringing that too.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm down. 100%. U got pics of that ? Not to jack 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

if we are only doing 60 mph, i will give the track a shot, i feel bad about getting on my cruze, but once in a while is not bad for her. besides it will be kind of fun to go out on a track. So put me down to go out on the track


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Add me to the definite list. got the day off


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I spoke with the very nice business director (and Cruze LT/RS owner!!!) at Watkins Glen, and he said to get a guaranteed time slot, we NEED to have 10 or more CONFIRMED folks so I can call back to set up a time for us all to go onto the track. Slots fill up fast from what I was told, so the more folks we have definitely going early, the more choice of time we have.
> 
> We'll need to get to the track 45 minutes-1 hour ahead of whatever time slot we have to pay and get organized.


Thats my buddy Rob. I tried to get him on the roster. But he is working that day. Anyone care if my friend with a Hyundai Veloster tags on the back? He would be another confirmed guy putting us at 8 for now


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope, we are accepting of drivers of different makes. I'd love to see a Veloster tagging along!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I might be able to convince my son to join in. It would be either his 2010 BMW 328i 6M or his girlfriends 2012 Sonic 1.4T 1LT 6M.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I can pull a sled w someone on it too. Also have a friend who is down to ride it. So 9?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like we wont have a problem getting 10


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Please let me know if this is correct! Here is the updated list (updated on first page also) of who's DEFINITELY attending: 

Lists of who is coming and who is tentative as of 2/4/13:

Definite:
1. sciphi
2. matt585
3. rmass09
4. kfr291
5. jvegas04
6. Blk88verde
7. Gdubs
8. NYCruze2012
9. Gdubs friend with a Veloster

Tentative:
10. tecollins1
11. matt585's friend
12. Blk88verde's son
11. ....[/QUOTE]


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> I can pull a sled w someone on it too.


My friends would say thats a bad idea.... BUT :brave: i will go for a ride.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

someone's gotta make sure the veloster eats dust on track  be safe!!


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

^ joking aside, I would like to hear some good feedback on the cruze's driving performance through the turns. 
Do some of the folks on the list have chassis/ suspension mods?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Like always girlfriends/wives/significant others are of course invited to come along


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> ^ joking aside, I would like to hear some good feedback on the cruze's driving performance through the turns.
> Do some of the folks on the list have chassis/ suspension mods?


I don't have any suspension/chassis mods. I did this last year, and the Cruze went around corners fast enough to wish for more bolstering in the seats. I kept up with a newer Mini Cooper S who was gunning it through the corners. 

Also, who will step up to be #10 so we can reserve a group slot?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

well I threw a post on facebook in a cruze club that was made for western NY and southern Ontario so maybe we will have someone get in from there


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I will know more about this in the next month or so is that too late?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I will know more about this in the next month or so is that too late?


To have a prime time slot we need to get 10 pretty quickly. If you won't know for a month, though, it's fine. Life comes before car meets!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> To have a prime time slot we need to get 10 pretty quickly.


My son will join with his 2010 328i. 



> Do some of the folks on the list have chassis/ suspension mods?


I have the Ultra Racing front and rear lower chassis braces and strut tower bars on my ECO. The car is definitely more solid feeling and responsive to steering.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Woohoo! We have 10! I'll call Watkins Glen tomorrow to get us a slot.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Time on track: 1:30 PM. We need to be there 45 minutes ahead of time to pay and stage. So we'll roll out of Watkins Glen town and zip up the hill at about 12:45 PM. If you get separated, say you're with the CruzeTalk.com group going onto the track at 1:30 PM.

Rob from Watkins Glen had the following reminders: 55 mph speed limit, stay single file, no passing, and no other horseplay. Failure to obey will mean the rule-breaker gets kicked off the property.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for coordinating.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for putting all this together sciphi! I'm really looking forward to this outing! Should we do something afterwards like an impromptu barbeque or something? Hot dogs and hamburgers and a cooler of soda?

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome!

Now onto the next question: What do we do with the rest of the day? If folks want, we can cycle everybody's Cruze through the finish area to take pictures. That'll go pretty fast, though. I proposed a cruise of the old Grand Prix circuit and a possible lunch spot. There are also some parks to hang out at, but it's late April and the weather's unpredictable.

I called Watkins Glen state park and left a message asking about entry fees since it is early season. In my experience there usually are no entry fees for early season, but I'll see what they have to say. We would be able to all park there, and there is a picnic area we could use. The other nice thing is it's away from the lake, so it would be warmer and less windy there.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey where in town are we meeting ( sorry dumb question).


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

^not a dumb question I was wondering that myself. We meeting someplace in town (walmart? a park? etc?) before heading up to the track


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You guys have a great question. That is still up in the air where to meet prior to the track. I was thinking Dunkin Donuts to go inside and grab a cup if wanted, but their lot is pretty small. Walmart has a large lot, but precious indoor space to sit down. There is a carwash there, though! 

Where we meet depends on what we want to do before and after. I sort of want to do one thing, but others from further away might have other ideas that are fun also. I've done most of the stuff there is to do in Watkins, so different ideas than mine are welcome!




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have not been to Watkins Glen since I saw the six wheeled Tyrrells race in the Formula one race there. Not sure what the surrounding town/area has to offer.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Scenery, wine, and lots of outdoorsy activities. My concern is wind/rain because it's April in upstate NY. It could be 35 and pouring, or 60 and sunny. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I spoke with the kind folks at Watkins Glen state park, and here's what they had to say. There is no fee since the park facilities (including restrooms) are not opened. We are allowed to park there and have a BBQ as long as we carry out our trash and clean up after ourselves. Also, anybody needing a restroom will need to find alternatives. No alcohol in the park without a permit, which they can't issue since they're not open for the season. I do have a popup 10x10 shelter with walls I can bring along. 

I propose we meet at the lower state park entrance at 12:00 PM (noon) prior to going to the track, and after the track head to the picnic area in the upper state park entrance. We can hang out, grill out if the weather permits, and talk. I'd also like to sneak in a group cruise doing 1 lap of the 1948-1952 Grand Prix course, but that's me.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

that sounds like it could be fun. can not wait


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Any ideas to make it more betterer?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i plan to bring a few tools for any one looking to do a quick touch up... i can not think of anything. if someone had a portable BBQ and people chiped in wiht some food would be nice, maybe drinks like cola


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

It all sounds pretty good. how much I can do after all depends on if I have to work that night since I'm taking the day off


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I can hang out for the afternoon, but need to be in Syracuse to attend an evening concert (my Daughter will be singing in).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's what I'm thinking will happen:

12 PM - Meet in lower parking lot of Watkins Glen state park (in the town itself) to organize for the track and meet/greet. Here's the address to plug into a GPS for those folks traveling: 1001 North Franklin Street, Watkins Glen, NY 14891

12:30 PM: Leave for the track. 

12:45 PM: Arrive at track, pay, stage, and wait for our 1:30 PM track time. Probably more chatting.

1:30 PM: Track tour!! This will take about 15 minutes once we're staged.

1:50 ish PM: Photos in finish area. This will need to move quickly.

2:30ish: Leave track for Watkins Glen state park picnic area. We will go directly from the track to the cruise of the old Grand Prix course. 

2:45: Begin cruise of course. The course is about 6 miles long, so it should take 15-20 minutes. I'll say 30 minutes to be safe. 

3:30: Arrive at Watkins Glen state park, start cooking food if we are cooking food. I was told there were outdoor BBQ grills at the park. 

3:30-dark or when folks have to leave: Hang out, chat, enjoy the camaraderie of fellow CruzeTalk folks and friends!

For those of you who have to get going to other points and still want to participate in the track part, 2 PM is a reasonable time to expect the track tour to be done.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

sounds great man, thank you for the hard work, if you need any help let me know, i am in ithaca and can help when not doing homework


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If we're doing a BBQ, let's decide on a menu and who is bringing what. Burgers, hot dogs, chips, dip and a veggie tray are easy to prepare and eat. It's not health food, though. Chicken is nice, but takes forever on an open grill. Any dietary restrictions or healthier options, let's hear them!


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm down for what ever. I will bring some ladies for entertainment?


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> I'm down for what ever. I will bring some ladies for entertainment?


Plz do ill see whose around as well


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

im bringing only really really FAT CHIX LOL



Matt585 said:


> Plz do ill see whose around as well
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

do you have a defiant coming list/ a defiant number. I was thinking of bring some drinks like snapple and coke. I know we have plenty of time to get this in order


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

there was an updated list posted a while ago. not sure if that has changed at all


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

AFAIK, the list on the first post is still the current list. There might be a few spouses/friends along. 

I'm enjoying the last few weeks of winter, and eagerly anticipating this meet!


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

sciphi said:


> AFAIK, the list on the first post is still the current list. There might be a few spouses/friends along.
> 
> I'm enjoying the last few weeks of winter, and eagerly anticipating this meet!


youa nd me both man. I'm bringing my girl. I am sure she will love the drive.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I updated the list. 

Can't wait to drive The Glen and meet up with some CT folks!


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

very interested in attending, just gotta check schedule


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome! Let me know if it works out! 

5 weeks! Getting excited!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I might need to back out on this  I'll have to see how the money/schedule works out


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

All right. Keep us posted. 

I'll send out a PM in a few weeks to confirm attendance, and any guests who are coming.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

Made time in my schedule to go for sure. I'm in!!!


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

I do vinyl decal work & was thinking of designing up some decals for the event if anyone would be interest. Heres a concept I came up with real quick, not finalized. And if anyone had any suggestions or other ideas.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

not sure how much i like the font on top but otherwise i think that looks pretty cool


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

can change it up to just about anything.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Got confirmation a couple days ago I def have the day off from work so WGI here I come.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait to drive Watkins Glen, and to have the first ever upstate NY CruzeTalk meet!


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

If I go, I would be going in my Camaro, doubt it will happen though. Heard they have some ridiculous speed limit.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

One month!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> One month!


Let's hope winter in NY ends soon-so we can enjoy the Glen Meet.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Let's hope winter in NY ends soon-so we can enjoy the Glen Meet.


Word. More friggin' snow for tomorrow. At least it's only an inch. 

I'm planning on being loaded for bearish weather. I'm bringing a popup canopy with walls in case we need portable shelter, and have some ideas where we can go if the weather is truly rotten. Springtime is the one time of year that is wild upstate.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, forecast for us is a dusting for tomorrow morning, but on Monday we may be looking at another snow storm. This is getting old fast.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

LS1LOL said:


> If I go, I would be going in my Camaro, doubt it will happen though. Heard they have some ridiculous speed limit.


Yes, The laps are paced. At 55MPH. If you dont like it. Dont come. You just loose on the chance to say "yea I've driven my car on that track before" instead you will sound stupid and lame saying "yea, i COULD HAVE driven my car on that track but i wanted to be a cry baby about the posted 55MPH speed limit. WAAAAA" 

Personal experience, I have done this 2 times before, I have hit 100MPH on the track BOTH times. So much for that "ridiculous speed limit." The reason the speed limit is there is for drivers who have not taken any professional courses that think they are good because they can drag race on the street and end up flipping the car in the 1st **** corner.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am actually exited about the speed limit for that reason, i have driven an atv hard and fast, but i have no gotten behind of a car and really driven it.... i am a noob to fast driving.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The tour of the track will keep a decent amount of speed through the corners. We may only get up to 55-60 mph, but the pace car will try to keep the speed up through the corners. Make sure your tires are aired up if you haven't checked them lately, and have faith in the car. The Cruze handles pretty well, even on 16" wheels. There's a huge difference in grip between a dedicated racetrack like the Glen and surface streets. The tires will grip the racetrack better. And, the tires will let you know long before they lose all grip. Lastly, Stabilitrak can correct for some pretty big screwups as long as the tires have grip, which they'll have plenty of.


----------



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

Could I bring my HHR ss
Not Sure if my wife will let me borrow her shiny new CRUZE:wink::wink:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

bigjacksauto said:


> Could I bring my HHR ss
> Not Sure if my wife will let me borrow her shiny new CRUZE:wink::wink:


Absolutely! We have a Veloster, WRX and 3-series attending also. While this is a CruzeTalk meet, we're open and accepting to non-Cruze drivers too!


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Sciphi.... did we think about posting this meet on the sonic fourm to try to grab a few more cars?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Sciphi.... did we think about posting this meet on the sonic fourm to try to grab a few more cars?


Sounds like a great idea. I see that a Sonic forum member has posted on Cruzetalk to invite our members to a Sonic meet in Mass. in May.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My worry is having it be too successful. We have a maximum of 15 slots for our group at Watkins Glen, and we're pushing up against that right now. 

I'll have to cross-post it there next time and see what sort of interest there is.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Count me In!!!!!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Argh, wish I could go. I have prior engagements though. Please post pics!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

may have videos


----------



## jrauch0915 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys most of you i haven't talked to yet since i'm still new here and others i have! I want to put myself down as tentative only because of my current work schedule which maybe changing right around then, I'm hoping i can get down and there and have some fun!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

when schiphi gets around he will add you to the tentative spots. And if i haven't said it yet welcome to the forums


----------



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

I see there are a lot if new yorkers here.
Jvegas04 I noticed you are from the syracuse area as well.
Unfortunatley I won't know until the last week if I can make it.
What if we go over 15


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah I actually live in the south west part of the county but work on the south side of the city for the most part


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

bigjacksauto said:


> I see there are a lot if new yorkers here.
> Jvegas04 I noticed you are from the syracuse area as well.
> Unfortunatley I won't know until the last week if I can make it.
> What if we go over 15


If we go over 15 it means that some folks might not get a chance to drive the track. I'll call my contact at Watkins Glen and ask what would happen just in case we get more than 15.


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm deff in


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I created a new "Racing Events" section of the forum Dave. Feel free to move this thread in there if you think it's appropriate.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I would love to be Part of this, but it says it's under four hours from my place in Toronto. My rs is the most sporty car I have ever owned. And to drive it on a track would be a dream 55 or slower I would ride 1st if I had too. Is there still a spot availible and who do I mail my check to?
What is the rule on a passenger?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Bring $25 USD if you want to drive, passengers are free. If you want to ride, my passenger seat is open. Don't forget your passport for the border! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Counting down the days guys! this should be a great time!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

19 days

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

^^^^^ thats quite the Quint Truck!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

My favorite piece of apparatus that we have


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Do one of y'all have a go pro I would love to see videos of on track.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

My buddie said he was going to try and get one. I ordered a dash cam. But it's coming from Korea. So I have little faith it will get here ontime


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Do one of y'all have a go pro I would love to see videos of on track.


Not a Go Pro - but have a Drift 720HD and Drift Mount - will be using at the Glenn.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i have a countour camera i am hoping to bring along. i have it mounted on my windshield center under my rear veiw mirror.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Less than two weeks!!!


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Yea sciphi need to do a roll call


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Doing that tonight once on a real computer. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Roll call PM sent! If you're coming and I didn't PM you, please respond ASAP so I have a proper headcount!


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Just trowing it out There. Rochester/ Buffalo guys want to meet at EastView Mall and cruze dow together ?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What about the Clifton Springs service plaza right before Geneva? The fastest way to the Glen is via the Thruway. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm down with that.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

so is the plan to still meet at the state park and then drive to the track?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

IDK i thought we were meeting at the walmart in town. Sciphi, Can you clear this up? Also there is a car wash right across the street from the Walmart. We can blast the bugs off before we get the pictures taken on the track.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I checked the 10 day forecast - supposed to be cloudy in the low 50s for Saturday the 20th. That is good news, better than snow or rain.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

This rain **** needs to stop. How am i supposed to work on my car when it rains everyday. However we are still over a week away that weather is going to change, hopefully for the better


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Yea, Tell me about


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Sciphi, How does the roster look?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Roll call roster for those who have not replied yet is here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/48-east/12947-roll-call-watkins-glen.html#post190053

Please post if you have not responded to my roll call PM!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

We need a minimum of 10 right?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

well at the moment our roll car is only at 9


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Gdubs said:


> IDK i thought we were meeting at the walmart in town. Sciphi, Can you clear this up? Also there is a car wash right across the street from the Walmart. We can blast the bugs off before we get the pictures taken on the track.


Everybody else besides me seems to have Wal-Mart as the meeting place, so Wal-Mart we shall meet! Great point about the carwash there, I'd forgotten all about that. 

Gdubs, let's plan on meeting at the Clifton Springs service plaza on the Thruway at 10:45 AM. Then we can zip on down Seneca Lake to get to the Wal-Mart by 11:45 AM. My buddy and I should be there by 10:40, maybe a little earlier. I do want to have some extra time just in case folks are late or lost. I'm not a crazy speeder, so keeping up should be simple. The car might be in sport mode the whole run, though! :biggrin:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I updated the first page with the meeting place/time, as well as a meeting place for those of us using the eastbound Thruway.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Forecast for this Saturday is high of 48, winds from the west at 20-25 mph, and partly cloudy. Bring your jackets, folks, it'll be a chilly one!


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

Is there a cut-off time for this? Considering it's 3-days away...and the list of people going was last edited 2 months ago. Still correct?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

There is another thread for this meet thats called WGI roll call. I will get the link here in a second


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who came out for the first annual CruzeTalk meet at Watkins Glen! I had a blast meeting and talking with you all, and putting some faces with some names! I'll order some warmer weather for next year's meet. 

There is a dedicated picture thread up here to post pictures and videos in: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...kins-glen-meet-picture-thread.html#post193292


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Sciphi - Thanks for pulling together and coordinating a great meet!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Sciphi - Thanks for pulling together and coordinating a great meet!


You're welcome! I enjoyed meeting you, your wife, and your son and his wife! I'm glad you were able to make the trip upstate, and hope to see you again next year!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'm glad you were able to make the trip upstate, and hope to see you again next year!


We plan on being there!! And today my son tells me he has a buddy with a Volvo S60R that wants to come too next year.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a great time meeting everyone and driving the course, found out a few things about the Trifecta tune also that will help when I send the datalog in. Thanks everyone and hope to see all next year!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Definitely was a fun time sorry I had to bail early, figured I ended up missing some good times afterwards


----------

